# Portage FEB 20



## Courtney (12 Jan 2005)

Heading to Portage on the 20th of FEB!  Ahhhhh!!!!

Both nervous and excited.  I don't think anyone  else on the form is in my phase of the pipeline, but if so let me know.

Courtney

P.S :  Any info/dirt/gouge would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bograt (12 Jan 2005)

Congrats Coutrney!

Focus on nothing else but the course. 

Cheers,


----------



## carpediem (12 Jan 2005)

Congrats Coutrney!

Looks like I'll be joining Bograt for the BOTP portion of his IAP/BOTP course and I'm a little curious about what happens after.

Did you do second language trg after BOTP?
Were you officially (they paid for your move) posted to 438 THS?
How long from BOTP to second lang trg to Portage?
What was your job like at 438?

Bets of luck at Portage.


----------



## Courtney (13 Jan 2005)

I didn't do language training after Basic.  Their's a shortage of pilots so they are putting us threw now.  I'll do it after I get my wings.  I was officially attach-posted to 438THS, they paid for the move.  I finished Basic in Dec 2004, will go to Aeromedical Training Jan 24, and then Primary Flight Training Feb 20th.  Things are moving fast.  I only started at 438 a week ago, so far it's been great.  Being around pilots, doing weather briefs, walking and working around the Griffon is a dream come true.  So far, so good, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Inch (13 Jan 2005)

Uh, I wouldn't plan on doing SLT after you get your wings. The shortage is at the Sqn level, once they get you trained, they won't let you leave unless it's absolutely necessary. SLT isn't necessary.

Good luck on your course, I spent last winter in Portage at BHS and it's bloody cold, have fun!


----------



## aesop081 (13 Jan 2005)

Courtney said:
			
		

> I didn't do language training after Basic.   Their's a shortage of pilots so they are putting us threw now.   I'll do it after I get my wings.   I was officially attach-posted to 438THS, they paid for the move.   I finished Basic in Dec 2004, will go to Aeromedical Training Jan 24, and then Primary Flight Training Feb 20th.   Things are moving fast.   I only started at 438 a week ago, so far it's been great.   Being around pilots, doing weather briefs, walking and working around the Griffon is a dream come true.   So far, so good, I'll keep you posted.



When you come to AMT.....drop by and visit.


----------



## carpediem (13 Jan 2005)

Thanks for the info Courtney, I hope I get to Portage as quickly as you 

Keep us posted.



			
				Inch said:
			
		

> Uh, I wouldn't plan on doing SLT after you get your wings.



Uh oh, don't know if I could take going flying over sitting in a classroom for 6 months... (would insert smiley but it would break my no more than one annoying graphic per post rule).

Bograt, are you all set for St. Jean? I hope you'll keep us posted when you get a chance.


----------



## Bograt (14 Jan 2005)

Sworn is today by my father. Very proud moment. I'm off for IAP tomorrow. I don't think I'll be around much for a while 

Carp,

Drop me a line once you know when you're headed to St. Jean.

wcbowers@gmail.com


----------



## Strike (26 Jan 2005)

Courtney,

Good luck on the course.  Remember, MET is your friend.  And when you go to MJ after Portage you get to do even more of it!  Just remember not to stress out too much and never be afraid to ask questions.  The old guys that are still hanging around teaching PFT are usually the best ones to talk to, especially on Fridays as I know a few of them still frequent the mess.

As for SLT, keep your eyes open.  If there are any delays in your training try and get it out of the way.  That and any other namby pamby courses you may need.  I won't list them because I don't want you second guessing your choice of careers.   ;D ;D


----------



## Good2Golf (28 Jan 2005)

Courtney, best of luck!   Figure that you'll have plenty of time to relax and have fun after your wings...for now, study, study, study and in your spare time study!   The more all the details become second nature to you, the easier it will be to concentrate on the stuff that you can't study for (hands and feet stuff).

Enjoy your time at 438e, they're a good bunch!   Best of luck at Portage and maybe you'll be fortunate enough to pop over to MJ for a bit then back to BHS!


----------



## TheCheez (8 Feb 2005)

Good luck Courtney and any of the other OJT's who may be reading this.

Maybe you can confirm that at AMT in January the group was told that those who graduated BOTC in Dec were the last ones to bypass SLT? Mostly due to the fact that instead of being on OJT for a year+ I could have done SLT without much time added before Moose Jaw. 

Anyone else on the Basic SERE April 20?

For bees!


----------



## Dirt Digger (29 Mar 2005)

TheCheez said:
			
		

> Good luck Courtney and any of the other OJT's who may be reading this.
> 
> Maybe you can confirm that at AMT in January the group was told that those who graduated BOTC in Dec were the last ones to bypass SLT? Mostly due to the fact that instead of being on OJT for a year+ I could have done SLT without much time added before Moose Jaw.
> 
> ...



Are you sure you have those dates right?  The BSERE at that time is from 12 to 20 April.


----------



## Inch (29 Mar 2005)

Dirt Digger said:
			
		

> Are you sure you have those dates right?   The BSERE at that time is from 12 to 20 April.



You guys don't run them back to back?


----------



## childs56 (29 Mar 2005)

good luck on your course. and remember be nice to your ground crews. And yes pick the brains of your senior staff,


----------



## TheCheez (30 Mar 2005)

Date was wrong, woops. Not going regardless.


----------



## Dirt Digger (30 Mar 2005)

Inch said:
			
		

> You guys don't run them back to back?



Sometimes they are...  Normally Initial Pilot followed by Basic SERE, but it doesn't always work out that way.  At the moment, CFSSAT is having new vacuum pumps installed on the altitude side of the house...next Initial starts on the 11th of April and the BSERE starts on the 12th.


----------

